# wasnt sure were to post



## acphillips (Apr 19, 2010)

hey im 20 years old next week, i currently live in the uk and looking to move to usa, i am an unskilled worker so i would come under possibly a h2b work visa, or an eb3 green card. Does anyone have any other sugestions that may work for me or any links can help me read more into it, i have a spsoner ( if needed) but understand i need a job first, so was wondereing if anyone had any links to help find work in usa ready.

any advice be lovly thanks for reading


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome. I've moved your post over to the America section of the forum, where you'll attract a bit more attention.

Frankly, as a young, unskilled worker, you're chances of qualifying for a visa for the US are pretty much nil at the moment. Sponsoring a foreigner for a work visa is expensive for the employer for anything other than seasonal work, so most will require some "unique" skill or qualification in order to even consider someone from abroad.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Having a sponsor does not mean he CAN sponsor you. You have to meet certain visa critereas. uscis.gov spells it out in detail.
As unskilled worker (per your post) EB3 does not apply - skilled worker or professional with secondary education and/or years of experience.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

You might consider applying to colleges in the US and come over on a student visa. After college, you won't be unskilled anymore and would have had a chance to experience living in the US.


----------



## acphillips (Apr 19, 2010)

PDXnative said:


> You might consider applying to colleges in the US and come over on a student visa. After college, you won't be unskilled anymore and would have had a chance to experience living in the US.


ok thanks, do you have any possible links that would help me research into this ? and would i be right in saying that there be no source of money income ?


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

acphillips said:


> ok thanks, do you have any possible links that would help me research into this ? and would i be right in saying that there be no source of money income ?


You cannot work in the US with a student visa. Maybe apply for a scholarship?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

PDXnative said:


> You cannot work in the US with a student visa. Maybe apply for a scholarship?


One of the requirements for J1 visa is proof of liquid funds for tuition and living expenses for the first year. Scholarships for international students are few and far between.


----------



## acphillips (Apr 19, 2010)

twostep said:


> One of the requirements for J1 visa is proof of liquid funds for tuition and living expenses for the first year. Scholarships for international students are few and far between.




money isnt an issue here, can provide that


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

acphillips said:


> money isnt an issue here, can provide that


If you have the funds, then here is all the information you need to apply for a student visa:

Student Visas

Good luck!


----------



## acphillips (Apr 19, 2010)

ok thanks alot man


----------

